

Ask HN: NFAs and DFAs - skenney26

Can anyone recommend resources for learning how to implement nondeterministic / deterministic finite automatons in lisp? I'm new to the subject and could use some clear, simple examples to wrap my head around.
======
jlouis
<http://swtch.com/~rsc/regexp/regexp1.html> is a must read.

Then you should probably listen to
[http://www.cs.brown.edu/~sk/Publications/Talks/SwineBeforePe...](http://www.cs.brown.edu/~sk/Publications/Talks/SwineBeforePerl/)
by Shriram Krishnamurthi (I've met him - He is a really cool guy). At that
point you have the ammunition and the gun loaded. You just have to fire it.

